# Voy a hacer



## MUSASHI

Como se diria _Voy_ a hacer algo? _I go_ to do something? Creo que no...


----------



## (sic)

I'm going to do something


----------



## MUSASHI

_I gonna do_ seria correcto? Gracias.


----------



## (sic)

yes of course, plus *something* of course

;-)


----------



## Whatclos

_gonna_ is not a word... its short for going to...

just in case you are writting something formal. IF not in spoken or on the internet gonna is correct!


----------



## MUSASHI

Gracias Sic, que rápido! What fast! Uy! Creo que tampoco se dice así...


----------



## Whatclos

HAHA! I just don't want you turning in a paper for school with the word 'gonna' on it.. or else the englsih prof. is _gonna_ send ya to hell! good luck!


----------



## gotitadeleche

MUSASHI said:
			
		

> Gracias Sic, que rápido! What fast! Uy! Creo que tampoco se dice así...



Se dice "that was fast!"


----------



## Jonah D. Conner

'I am going to do.../I'm going to do' son las únicas formas aceptables. 
'I'm gonna' definitivamente no es correcta, aunque tengo que admitir que hay mucha gente que la escribe así en cosas informales como letras de canciones, etc.
'I gonna' no existe, si van a escribirla mal, la gente escribe 'I'm gonna'. Así que, ésta es la forma correcta de escribirla incorrectamente 
Es como escribir "Pa' que uste' sepa..."


----------



## MUSASHI

What is _short_? Im too old to go to school...


----------



## MUSASHI

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Se dice "that was fast!"


Cuya traduccion literal seria: Eso fue rápido y no Qué rápido! con exclamacion.


----------



## Jonah D. Conner

MUSASHI said:
			
		

> What is _short_? Im too old to go to school...


 
Si algo es 'short for' algo más, significa que es una forma corta, abreviada.


----------



## Whatclos

_short _

forma corta o informal de otra palabra... 

Bob _short for _Robert
Ma _short for _Mother


----------



## MUSASHI

OK, Y Qué rápido?


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

gonna es una abreviatura un poco informal(dependiendo del punto de vista) si te sientes comoda con ella usala.


----------



## Whatclos

_that was so fast!_


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

Or in present:
That's so fast!


----------



## MUSASHI

Entonces no tiene traduccion literal? No se puede traducir el Qué de Qué rápido?


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

sometimes...
for example is you want to say Que coincidencia!
traduced is:
What a coincidence!

Que pena!
What a shame!


----------



## MUSASHI

Es decir cuando después viene un nombre no? Cuando es un adjetivo como _fast _no es correcto usar _what_ no? Es que hace tanto que lo estudié....
Y How fast?


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

Buena pregunta pues la verdad no me se esa regla.
Pero espero saberla


----------



## Jonah D. Conner

THE SPANINGLISH said:
			
		

> gonna es una abreviatura un poco informal(dependiendo del punto de vista) si te sientes comoda con ella usala.


 
No depende de ningún punto de vista. No es una palabra que se pueda usar en ningún documento formal porque no es gramaticalmente correcta. Si la usa en una composición en cualquier universidad en EEUU, va a ser incorrecta.


----------



## gotitadeleche

MUSASHI said:
			
		

> Es decir cuando después viene un nombre no? Cuando es un adjetivo como _fast _no es correcto usar _what_ no? Es que hace tanto que lo estudié....
> Y How fast?



"What fast" is not correct.
"How fast" is correct, but it is more natural to say "that was fast!" in the context that you used it, with the exclamation mark.


----------



## MUSASHI

Y cual seria la traduccion de _How fast_? Como rápido? 
Si pasa un coche por la calle y tú exclamas: Qué rápido! Qué usarias?


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

Both are correct
how fast!

That is fast!


----------



## gotitadeleche

MUSASHI said:
			
		

> Es decir cuando después viene un nombre no? Cuando es un adjetivo como _fast _no es correcto usar _what_ no? Es que hace tanto que lo estudié....
> Y How fast?




Correct. How with adjectives (how fast/pretty/exciting/etc);
what + article with nouns (what a shame/pretty girl/blast/man/etc), often with an exclamation mark.


----------



## MUSASHI

Pero entonces ahi _how _se traduce como _qué _y no _como _no?
* How* fast: *Que* rápido
* How* fast you're: *que* rápido eres
 How fast you're?: cuan/como de rápido eres?
Es esto correcto?


----------



## gotitadeleche

MUSASHI said:
			
		

> Pero entonces ahi _how _se traduce como _qué _y no _como _no?
> How fast: Que rápido
> How fast you're: que rápido eres
> How fast you're?: cuan rápido eres?
> Es correcto?



Yes. ¡Qué rápido! = How fast!

¡Qué rápido eres! = How fast you are! (in this case it is incorrect to use you´re)

¡Cuán rápido eres! = How fast you are!

How translates as cómo in this example: ¡Cómo has crecido! = How you´ve grown!


----------



## MUSASHI

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> ¡Qué rápido eres! = How fast you are! (in this case it is incorrect to use you´re)
> 
> ¡Cuán rápido eres! = How fast you are!



Qué=cuán o qué=cómo? Perdona mi ignorancia,eso es castellano...
Porqué está mal escrito _How fast you're_!?


----------



## gotitadeleche

MUSASHI said:
			
		

> Qué=cuán o qué=cómo? Perdona mi ignorancia,eso es castellano...
> Porqué está mal escrito _How fast you're_!?



Although _you're_ means _you are_, we wouldn't use it the way you did. I don't know the rule, perhaps we don't use it at the end of sentences. It is correct to say "you're so fast" but not correct to say "how fast you're." Sorry, I wish I knew the rule.


----------



## Cereth

Musashi, hay ciertas frases que debes aprenderlas tal cual son y no quererlas adaptar forzosamente e idénticamente al español, por ejemplo no se dice en inglés tengo calor como I have hot, soamente se dice I´m hot  o "the weather is hot"..


----------

